# Picture & Drug Log



## CC19 (Jan 7, 2014)

Currently 20 yrs old around 211lbs

Cruising 200mgs Test c/week


----------



## CC19 (Jan 7, 2014)

current


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 7, 2014)

Decentish physique from what I can see...  Are you into BB or Physique?  Stats, goals, program, anything?


----------



## CC19 (Jan 7, 2014)

I want to compete in the WBFF Men's Muscle Model category

Weight: 211lbs 
Height: 6'1
Goal: Physique similar to that of Jaco De Bruyn
Program: Modified P/P/L


----------



## Slate23 (Jan 7, 2014)

tri-terror said:


> Decentish physique from what I can see...  Are you into BB or Physique?  Stats, goals, program, anything?



Decentish physique?! The guy looks awesome. I will say that in my opinion you are too young for AAS but besides that keep doing what you are doing brother.


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha I said that cause he's got a tank on and you can only see his arm lol


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 7, 2014)

let's see the legs


----------



## CC19 (Jan 7, 2014)

AAS are a huge commitment, but I have to be entering shows within the next few years and attempting pro status after that... by that time I will be in my late twenties, which is around the same age as most competitors in that category.

This is what it takes to succeed in the sport and it is what must be done.


----------



## CC19 (Jan 7, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> let's see the legs



Small amount of patience and you will see what you're seeking within a few days.

I plan on being here for quite awhile and you guys will eventually get the rounds with everything and watch as my physique slowly takes it up a notch.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks cc. Welcome brutha.. Look great , just cycle your gear is all I ask so u can be healthy later in life .


----------



## LastChance (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking good man....Welcome!


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey cottage cheese you look nice
Your delts have improved insanely over the past year


----------



## CC19 (Jan 8, 2014)

Slaytonslayer said:


> Hey cottage cheese you look nice
> Your delts have improved insanely over the past year



Thanks bud-e, it's a hard time trying to put adequate size on them, but it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## CC19 (Jan 8, 2014)

Leg pic


----------



## CC19 (Jan 8, 2014)

Pretty bad lighting, but it's all good


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 8, 2014)

looks lean:headbang:


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 8, 2014)

Not bad. You look pretty proportionate.


----------



## CC19 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your feedback


----------



## STP (Jan 8, 2014)

gotta get some calf photos in here, I seen some pictures of your calves that look pretty damned big


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## CC19 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks man, glad to be here


----------



## CC19 (Jan 9, 2014)

STP said:


> gotta get some calf photos in here, I seen some pictures of your calves that look pretty damned big



I'll get some up soon, never really thought about posting them much of anywhere haha


----------



## CC19 (Jan 9, 2014)

An update though: Working out consistently is getting hard. Hoping the weather clears up soon. Should be back in tomorrow.


----------



## zoey101fan (Jan 9, 2014)

dam looking good CC.

Didn't know we had STP and ethan here too


----------



## CC19 (Jan 10, 2014)

zoey101fan said:


> dam looking good CC.
> 
> Didn't know we had STP and ethan here too



Thanks man, keeping an eye out on this site in case GSF ever goes down

There's a lot of older beliefs that have been disproved by science still employed and used here, but with time will come more education on the subject and hopefully other's will be open to that knowledge of what is real versus myths created and regurgitated over the decades.


----------



## squatster (May 30, 2014)

There's a lot of older beliefs that have been disproved by science still employed and used here, but with time will come more education on the subject and hopefully other's will be open to that knowledge of what is real versus myths created and regurgitated over the decades.[/QUOTE]

Sorry man- Don't understand?


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 30, 2014)

squatster said:


> There's a lot of older beliefs that have been disproved by science still employed and used here, but with time will come more education on the subject and hopefully other's will be open to that knowledge of what is real versus myths created and regurgitated over the decades.





			
				Sorry man- Don't understand?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is an older thread bro


----------



## squatster (May 30, 2014)

WOW - I looked and thought it was last month-opps - need sleep and glasses


----------

